# Anyone have any old DroidTh3ory Roms laying around?



## ajsteadman (Oct 26, 2011)

Looking back I cant help but remember how rock solid all of his roms were, does anyone have one/ or any laying around that they could link me? Preferably AOSP or CM7. Thanks.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, I remember how badly I wanted to try shiftaosp, and shifts3nse, and gingerth3ory, but th3ory had just taken down all his roms when I first rooted, so I never could. All of his tbolt roms are outdated and no longer supported, but th3ory based roms like xpack's, buffoGT's and dhacker's still have live links or have threads with links.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

He's back, hit him up on twitter. Might even be some on droidhive.com


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

i have a copy of the last rom he ever did for the thunderbolt.

blacksourc3 2.2.1 final (might be a bit off on the version numbering, going off memory here), it was his own personal mash-up of cm7 and omfgb. i ran it for a good, loooong while before just recently switching to thundershed.

if there's any interest, i'll put it up on my dropbox. just lemme know.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I will ck my computer as I think I have a few in there. I didn't know how many old roms I had till I was looking in the files. Think this is the second time I have seen someone ask for his old roms.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

I have Shifts3ns3 V1.3-1.5X. I also have the older Buffogt ShiftS3ns3 roms who took over for DT after he moved on to different phones.

Shifts3ns3 V2.1.1 done by BuffoGt has to be my favorite (and most stable) rom of all time and I highly recommend it. Let me know which ones you guys want.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5674-romunofficialshiftao5p-ic321-imoseyn-lk-51-kernel-11202011/page__st__750

Is this what you was looking for. I know I have a few on my computer shiftsense 3.0, and M0N0LITHTH3ORY_V1.2X_UPDATE_SIGNED. Are they his work also?

The link I found after a search from google took me to androidforums back to here and showed me the links.

I hope this is what you are looking for.


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I got buffoGT's shifts3ns3 ver 1.4F 
sense 2.1.1 I think, I got a dropbox link if anybody wants it.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

bukowski said:


> i have a copy of the last rom he ever did for the thunderbolt.
> 
> blacksourc3 2.2.1 final (might be a bit off on the version numbering, going off memory here), it was his own personal mash-up of cm7 and omfgb. i ran it for a good, loooong while before just recently switching to thundershed.
> 
> if there's any interest, i'll put it up on my dropbox. just lemme know.


I would like to try this if you could link it.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

whoops, forgot to check back in on this thread after my last post. i'll put up the link to blacksourc3 when i get home from work this afternoon. =)


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

okie dokie smokey...

here it is!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31821539/roms/BLACKSOURC3_V2.2.1_UPDATE_FINAL.zip


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Running monoliththeory and was that a pain to get started. LOL
Had to reboot like 3 times

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

I could never get monolith to boot lol glad someone here had better luck

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Lets see first I had to pull the battery. Then it takes forever to boot everything up. Had one fc while at splash screen. Its a pain but nice sense Tom once you get past the BS of getting it going lol.

Sent from my BLACKSOURC3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Lets see first I had to pull the battery. Then it takes forever to boot everything up. Had one fc while at splash screen. Its a pain but nice sense Tom once you get past the BS of getting it going lol.
> 
> Sent from my BLACKSOURC3 using Tapatalk 2


Would you consider sharing monolith? I never got a chance to try that either.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> Would you consider sharing monolith? I never got a chance to try that either.
> 
> Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


Sure let me upload it to dropbox
Sent from my BLACKSOURC3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Here it is. http://db.tt/6M7q3VBm

Monolithic or how ever its spelled lol

Sent from my BLACKSOURC3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

Sent from your blacksourc3, eh? So what do you think hellboy?

I loved that ROM. It was hard to move on to thundershed.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Here it is. http://db.tt/6M7q3VBm
> 
> Monolithic or how ever its spelled lol
> 
> Sent from my BLACKSOURC3 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks a lot, I really appreciate it!

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

bukowski said:


> okie dokie smokey...
> 
> here it is!
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31821539/roms/BLACKSOURC3_V2.2.1_UPDATE_FINAL.zip


Thank you, wanted to try this for a long time!

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

bukowski said:


> Sent from your blacksourc3, eh? So what do you think hellboy?
> 
> I loved that ROM. It was hard to move on to thundershed.


I like it but I like the other one called ic3 3.2 or something. Battery life seemed better but it was missing the stock messaging program

Sent from my BLACKSOURC3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> Thanks a lot, I really appreciate it!
> 
> Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


NP but its a bitch to get started. Like trying to jump start a 80 year holds heart during open heart surgery lol.

Sent from my BLACKSOURC3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> NP but its a bitch to get started. Like trying to jump start a 80 year holds heart during open heart surgery lol.
> 
> Sent from my BLACKSOURC3 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, sounds like it took you three reboots, but I know it'll be worth it, it's th3ory.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

I remember Th3ory saying it took three reboots too but it just never worked for me in the past lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I was wondering, does anyone still have ao5pth3ory or shiftao5pth3ory? I've been looking for those to try for a long time and would be elated if someone did.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eysern (Nov 8, 2011)

Here are a few I have still; both great roms as much as i can remember... Wow, thinking back I really do miss the variety of frequent and quality roms from the DroidTh3ory team.

Enjoy!

Cor3Sourc3 v1.0 AOSP
http://db.tt/yrefiLU4

ShiftAO5P v2.0 Final
http://db.tt/WtPaHcVH


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

eysern said:


> Here are a few I have still; both great roms as much as i can remember... Wow, thinking back I really do miss the variety of frequent and quality roms from the DroidTh3ory team.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...


Omg! Thank you so much!!!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ssethv (Jun 13, 2011)

Just flashed MONOLITH3ORY and likin it so far. we shall see over the next few days. and It only took me 1 try to get it to start


----------



## icedventimocha (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for this thread guys 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Its like Christmas in October 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icedventimocha (Apr 30, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Its like Christmas in October
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


For sure!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Just flashed MONOLITH3ORY and likin it so far. we shall see over the next few days.	and It only took me 1 try to get it to start


Lucky you lol.


----------



## ssethv (Jun 13, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> To think its been around here for a long time lol.
> 
> Lucky you lol.


Now I know why DroidTh3ory abandoned MONOLITH3ORY and called it his "bastard child" rom.. (Im not exaggerating) . It is a huge pain in the A. I talked to a few people,including DT himself, and I am going to start a tribute thread with all of the ROMs I have so far, which is 5 ROMS. It is def going to take me a few days because of school and work.. if anyone has any ROMS or MODS from DroidTh3ory, DHACKER, or Xpack please PM me and let me know... I would love to share all of the "old school" ROMS with everyone. DT has deleted all of his bolt roms and doesn't even go by that name anymore.... I have flashed all of them and so far shiftsense is the best... you'll see in a few days...


----------



## benda (Dec 19, 2011)

I have
ShiftAO5P_ic3.2.1
Shifts3ns3_V.2.1.1
Shifts3ns3_V3.0

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ssethv (Jun 13, 2011)

Just pm me with the links and who you "think" developed them... I am pretty sure after shiftsense 2.0, DT stop development on that ROM... anyway... every and anything will be great... just PM with all you got. thank you

I am working with ...

COR3SOURC3 _FINAL
BLACKSOURC3_V2.2.1_UPDATE_FINAL
M0N0LITHTH3ORY_V1.2X_UPDATE_SIGNED
SHIFTAO5P_2.0_UPDATE_FINAL_SIGNED
SHIFTS3NS3_v2.0_signed including the *2.1 answerscreen fix zip*


----------



## benda (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm attempting to host mine right now (listed in post above). I will pm you a link shortly, but it will take some time to upload. If you don't need any of the 3 I listed, please note which as that will save me some time.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I will be posting a link to the appless version of xpack/droidth3ory's nonsense v4 when ssethv posts his th3ory tribute thread. I posted a working link to the regular version of nons3nse v4 in that rom's thread on XDA a few days ago for anyone interested.


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

ssethv said:


> Just pm me with the links and who you "think" developed them... I am pretty sure after shiftsense 2.0, DT stop development on that ROM... anyway... every and anything will be great... just PM with all you got. thank you
> 
> I am working with ...
> 
> ...


If I recall correctly, he stopped after Shifts3ns3 V1.5 and BuffGT took over (to his credit, I liked his versions better). I have Shifts3ns3: V1.3, V1.4, V1.5, V2.0.1, V2.1.1, V3.0. I also have the 2.1 answerscreen fix and "sense 3.0" (the one from the mytouch 4g slide w/ panorama) camera mods. If you want any of those let me know.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Last I saw he was deving for the gnex and maybe starting the s3. His site seems to get hacked a few times.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ssethv (Jun 13, 2011)

hellz yeah people. once I get this thread started and posted. I want everyone who wants to contribute anything they do not see listed. I will always use your links to your own dropbox accts. IMO even just having these ROM avail to everyone again will give another little spark to the BOLT! I have Droidth3ory's (he goes by a different name now) FULL permission for this.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

That's nice to get the devs permission. But I think at this point no one cares as by deving terms they are old and obsolete but still great roms none the less. I might look at what old roms I have on my putter and see if any intrest in it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

Loaded up Blacksourc3 and liking it a bunch. So smooth. Reminds me of my favorite Incredible ROM & developer, Ultimate Droid.

Tried and tried to get shiftaosp 2.8 to go, got to Google sign in several times after bootloops, but could get no farther.

Thanks guys for sharing these.

Sent from my BLACKSOURC3 using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

smtom said:


> Loaded up Blacksourc3 and liking it a bunch. So smooth. Reminds me of my favorite Incredible ROM & developer, Ultimate Droid.
> 
> Tried and tried to get shiftaosp 2.8 to go, got to Google sign in several times after bootloops, but could get no farther.
> 
> Thanks guys for sharing these.


SHIFTAO5P 2.8 is really solid, not sure why you're having issues. On an interesting side note,

Ultimate Droid = blackdroid = codenameandroid = codenamedroid... 4 or more names, but all same guy and still around...


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> SHIFTAO5P 2.8 is really solid, not sure why you're having issues. On an interesting side note,
> 
> Ultimate Droid = blackdroid = codenameandroid = codenamedroid... 4 or more names, but all same guy and still around...


Thank you quickdraw! That's very cool and good to know. His work had no equal, IMO.

Sent from my BLACKSOURC3 using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I have 2.8 to load with no issues. Might have to re install the rom? I know I had over 50% battery left after 9 hrs at work. So Its definitely as good as people said it was. THere are things I miss on nusense but waiting on the latest release. I did install holo launcher and lock screen. Just cant stand ADW lol. MIght load up boot manager and install the others.


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

Link to 2.8 Hellboy? Pershiate it 

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

afrchutch said:


> Link to 2.8 Hellboy? Pershiate it
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


I'm at work but its linked in one of the two threads for the Droid theory roms. I don't have time to look

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> I'm at work but its linked in one of the two threads for the Droid theory roms. I don't have time to look
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


no problem I'm running something else that was mentioned in this thread for the time being. Pretty sad when I can't even remember which one

Sent from my COR3SOURC3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/5674-[Rom][Unofficial]Shiftao5P-Ic3.2.1-[Imoseyn-Lk-5.1-Kernel]-(11/20/2011)#entry642535

This is where its at.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/5674-[Rom][Unofficial]Shiftao5P-Ic3.2.1-[Imoseyn-Lk-5.1-Kernel]-(11/20/2011)#entry642535
> 
> This is where its at.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


thanks good sir.

Sent from my COR3SOURC3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

Got 2.8 to boot, flashed IMO kernel before first boot, it booted right up.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

here's xpack90's nons3ns3 v4:

http://db.tt/UGBRQg01

there were two versions of the rom, the above link is for the full version. there is another version with more apps removed that i have as well, and am willing to share if anyone is interested...


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

linked below is xpack90's nons3ns3 v4, the appless version:

http://db.tt/ZGxCrFbX

MD5:
086289e56388a68bf9e1d604f8fc225e


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

sweet!! thanks 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

One quick question is there anything specific I should do to flash any of these ROMS?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

No just wipe before installing

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> No just wipe before installing
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


ok thanks

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Stupid question dose it matter what recovery to use to flash Blacksourc3? I tried 4ext and it bricked my phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Maverick39 said:


> Stupid question dose it matter what recovery to use to flash Blacksourc3? I tried 4ext and it bricked my phone.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


No it doesn't. 4EXT is actually the best hands down. Just format everything but SD card and flash the rom. It shouldn't have messed up your phone.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

heath2805 said:


> No it doesn't. 4EXT is actually the best hands down. Just format everything but SD card and flash the rom. It shouldn't have messed up your phone.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


That's what I thought, I don't know what happened but wouldn't get past the white HTC screen. I wonder if it was because I tried flashing over the ics leak so I don't know. Thanks for the reply,

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

We have to wipe before installing a new rom. If you don't you get boot loops freezing and stuck at the HTC screen. BTW the stuck on the HTC screen doesn't mean its bricked. Just mean you got a bad download or install or as I just said improper prep work before installing another rom.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> We have to wipe before installing a new rom. If you don't you get boot loops freezing and stuck at the HTC screen. BTW the stuck on the HTC screen doesn't mean its bricked. Just mean you got a bad download or install or as I just said improper prep work before installing another rom.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


I used super wipe and wiped everything by itself plus I formated everything but SD card, so I think I had everything wiped so bad download maybe the download is only 98.28MB or something like that and most roms are 2 to 3 hundred megabytes in size and there is no md5 to check.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Maverick39 said:


> I used super wipe and wiped everything by itself plus I formated everything but SD card, so I think I had everything wiped so bad download maybe the download is only 98.28MB or something like that and most roms are 2 to 3 hundred megabytes in size and there is no md5 to check.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Around 90-100 mb isn't uncommon for an AOSP rom for the thunderbolt, liquid gingerbread is smaller than that even. It's sense and desensed roms for the bolt that go around 200-300+ mb in size. Redownload the rom, then hash your download and compare it to the hash of your original download, if they don't match, you will have found the source of your issues... Otherwise, simply utilizing the "wipe all partitions" besides SD card/fat32 partition option within the 4ext wipe menu is sufficient for wiping your device. I recommend the latest version of 4ext recovery personally, been using for a bit, absolutely no issues.


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Around 90-100 mb isn't uncommon for an AOSP rom for the thunderbolt, liquid gingerbread is smaller than that even. It's sense and desensed roms for the bolt that go around 200-300+ mb in size. Redownload the rom, then hash your download and compare it to the hash of your original download, if they don't match, you will have found the source of your issues... Otherwise, simply utilizing the "wipe all partitions" besides SD card/fat32 partition option within the 4ext wipe menu is sufficient for wiping your device. I recommend the latest version of 4ext recovery personally, been using for a bit, absolutely no issues.


Thanks for the reply, I've been using 4ext since I got the bolt I re downloaded that rom after I reformatted my sd card I'll try it again later, thanks for everyone's help. Oh I was wondering if anyone had redemption by chance? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Maverick39 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I've been using 4ext since I got the bolt I re downloaded that rom after I reformatted my sd card I'll try it again later, thanks for everyone's help. Oh I was wondering if anyone had redemption by chance? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


No problem. You mean HeyItsLou's redemption rom 3.0.1? If so, i'm looking for that one too. Wouldn't mind running it again if anyone has a copy still...


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> No problem. You mean HeyItsLou's redemption rom 3.0.1? If so, i'm looking for that one too. Wouldn't mind running it again if anyone has a copy still...


Yeah that's the one, I heard that it was nice and fast would like to try it out.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Maverick if its black source you may have to do a few battery pulls till it boots. I can't remember if I had this issue with that rom or if it was monolith but had to do a few battery pulls to get it to work.

How long are you waiting at the HTC screen? Some roms takes a while to boot up initially.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Maverick if its black source you may have to do a few battery pulls till it boots. I can't remember if I had this issue with that rom or if it was monolith but had to do a few battery pulls to get it to work.
> 
> How long are you waiting at the HTC screen? Some roms takes a while to boot up initially.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


I had the exact issue you described in flashing monolith3ory, but blacksourc3 went on without a hitch. Rebuilding caches can take a bit though, five minutes isn't even an inordinate amount of time, but far in excess of that usually means something went wrong. Most fresh flashes take a few minutes on initial boot in my experience.


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Maverick if its black source you may have to do a few battery pulls till it boots. I can't remember if I had this issue with that rom or if it was monolith but had to do a few battery pulls to get it to work.
> 
> How long are you waiting at the HTC screen? Some roms takes a while to boot up initially.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


I let it hang there for 5 minutes and nothing, then I pulled the battery out and tried to reboot but had no luck.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I'm going to try and install blacksource

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> I'm going to try and install blacksource
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


My md5 b18b13b5e2f8ee220df7d96f930b310e on blacksource, if you can check and let me know if that's right please and thank you. I would appreciate it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

One thing to try is another kernel.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Md5 matches

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Md5 matches
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


Cool thanks, what kernels are there for this

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Nevermind i tried installing and it said error installation aborted. So nothing you are doing is wrong. The file is corrupted 
I will look for the file I have on my laptop later on and see if that works. If so I will upload it
Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

I had to install it with TWRP but it booted just fine, 4ext would not install it same error every time

Akatsuki


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

also if anyone has it,would love shiftao5p v1.2 final it had the eclipse kernel and I kind of miss it


















Akatsuki


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Nevermind i tried installing and it said error installation aborted. So nothing you are doing is wrong. The file is corrupted
> I will look for the file I have on my laptop later on and see if that works. If so I will upload it
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


That sucks, Thanks for letting me know that it was bad,

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

worked first try same md5...

Akatsuki

http://db.tt/6tAIEqz9

link for. better res


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

DeReaper said:


> worked first try same md5...
> 
> Akatsuki
> 
> ...


What recovery did you use?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

That would be 4ext he is using. You can see the wallpaper logo under the check mark box.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

yes 4ext newest rc8

Akatsuki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Maybe I should update my 4ext lol

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

After i finally updated to RC8, i tried flashing Imo's 6.2.1 AOSP kernel again. On previous flashes of it, it overheated my phone and depleted my battery in a period of a few hours... Now it's working great. My installation procedure, installed rom, and radios were the same on every flash... It might be worth updating to the most recent version. Lol


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> After i finally updated to RC8, i tried flashing Imo's 6.2.1 AOSP kernel again. On previous flashes of it, it overheated my phone and depleted my battery in a period of a few hours... Now it's working great. My installation procedure, installed rom, and radios were the same on every flash... It might be worth updating to the most recent version. Lol


Lol I have the latest version of 4ext but I don't know what went wrong, other than I backed up my sd card on my Mac laptop and formated it and put everything back on it, and maybe that messed something up, I don't know.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

move everything back off the card to your PC then boot into recovery go to tool and align the card then put everything back on it try again

make sure you have everything backed up on your PC before alignment!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

DeReaper said:


> move everything back off the card to your PC then boot into recovery go to tool and align the card then put everything back on it try again
> 
> make sure you have everything backed up on your PC before alignment!!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Stupid question, what does that do exactly?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

better SD read fewer errors

Akatsuki


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

DeReaper said:


> better SD read fewer errors
> 
> Akatsuki


Ok I'll do that the next time I'm on my computer, thanks for that information.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> After i finally updated to RC8, i tried flashing Imo's 6.2.1 AOSP kernel again. On previous flashes of it, it overheated my phone and depleted my battery in a period of a few hours... Now it's working great. My installation procedure, installed rom, and radios were the same on every flash... It might be worth updating to the most recent version. Lol


Lmao there's a new update for 4ext rc9 just came out.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Maverick39 said:


> Lmao there's a new update for 4ext rc9 just came out.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, think i'll let it move from testing to full RC status before updating my installed recovery again (currently rc9 is on testing build 40). Madmaxx is awesome about reviewing bug reports and adding to the changelog and known issues tabs (and awesome in general). so i want to let it simmer a bit lol.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Just figured out something if trying to install a droid theory ROM using 4ext recovery. Make sure your formated in ext3 and not ext4. If in ext4 you will get an install error.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Just figured out something if trying to install a droid theory ROM using 4ext recovery. Make sure your formated in ext3 and not ext4. If in ext4 you will get an install error.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Not a problem

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------

